# The Very Best of Fantasy & Science Fiction, edited by Gorgon Van Gelder



## Omphalos (Sep 17, 2010)

A collection of short stories culled from the last sixty years of the fantastic Magazine of Fantasy & Science Fiction. These stories were chosen by the current editor and owner of the publication, Gordon Van Gelder, and assembled here in anthology form as a celebration of the periodical's sixtieth anniversary. The magazine has always had a reputation for publishing literal science fiction. Van Gelder's editorship has spanned over ten years now, and you can clearly tell that he has upheld the virtues of the prior editors, and continues to do a great job. This is one of the best anthologies - if not the best - of 2009. In fact, if the Hugo people gave away an award for the best anthology, I would have voted for this one. Twice...Please click here, or on the book cover above, to be taken to the complete review..


----------

